# Housewash concoction



## smalljobs (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Ken,
Whats your base vinyl siding recipe? Do you mix wax in with your wash?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I have the base chem mixed up locally. Its a combination of non-ionic surfactants, water softeners, sodium metasilicate, trisodium phosphate. There are also some other ingredients to prevent flash rusting and promote fast rinsing. We use this formula to make a concentrate. In a pail its:
• one gallon concentrate
• 3 gallons 12% sodium hypochlorite
• 20 oz high quality car wash (to act as a foamer for cling and further rinse aid)
• Water to fill 

This solution is downstreamed onto vinyl.
When wax/polymer upgrade is chosen by customer it is applied at final rinse. I know some guys add wax to their mix but my feeling is that the caustics will emulsify/break down the wax in the bucket. We keep it separate.


----------



## Barry M (Sep 28, 2007)

Interesting recipe Ken. 

What is your total chemical cost on a large home with the wax upgrade? My cost is about $15 per 5er which will do one large house or two small ones.


----------

